# Verkaufe diverse NEUE Siemens S7 Digital/Analog Karten



## Paule123 (19 August 2014)

Hallo,

da ich noch einige Siemens Baugruppen aus meiner Zeit als Dozent an der Hochschule übrig habe und diese nicht mehr benötige, würde ich diese gerne losbekommen.

Es handelt sich alles um NEUWARE!  Keine der Verpackungen wurde geöffnet.

Folgende Karten besitze ich noch:

6ES7336-1HE00-0AB0
SIMATIC S7, ANALOGEINGABE SM336, 6 AE; 14 BIT; 40-POLIG, FEHLERSICHERE ANALOGEINGAENGE FUER SIMATIC S7F-SYSTEME MIT DIAGNOSEALARM
Neupreis: ca. 2000€
VB: 1000€

6ES7326-1BK01-0AB0
SIMATIC S7, DIGITALEINGABE SM 326, 24 DE; DC 24V, FEHLERSICHERE DIGITALEINGABE FUER SIMATIC S7 F-SYSTEME MIT DIAGNOSEALARM, 1 X 40-POLIG
Neupreis: 1045€
VB: 500€

6ES7322-1BL00-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, DIGITALAUSGABE SM 322, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 32DA, DC24V, 0,5A, 1 X 40-POL., SUMMENSTROM 4A/GRUPPE (16A/BAUGRUPPE)
Neupreis: 415€
VB: 250€

6ES7321-1BH02-0AA0
SIMATIC S7-300, DIGITALEINGABE SM 321, POTENTIALGETRENNT, 16 DE, DC 24V, 1 X 20-POLIG
Neupreis: 149€
VB: 100€


Bei Interesse bitte per PN.

Viele Grüße,
Paul


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 August 2014)

Von NEU kann da wohl keine Rede mehr sein. Die 2 F-Baugruppen sind bereits ausgelaufen.  Aber immerhin Orginalverpackt.


----------



## UniMog (20 August 2014)

Ja man merkt das der Dozent wenig Ahnung von EK-Preisen hat.....


----------



## PN/DP (20 August 2014)

Paule123 schrieb:


> Keine der Verpackungen wurde geöffnet.


Zustand also völlig unbekannt und Garantie längst abgelaufen. 

Harald


----------



## Paule123 (20 August 2014)

Hallo,

das die Module bereits ausgelaufen sind, wusste ich nicht.
Ich wäre bereit bei diesen dann noch mit dem Preis runter zu gehen.

Die Preise sind direkt aus der Siemens Industry Mall.
Wenn ihr andere Preisvorstellungen habt, schreibt mir diese.

Die Verpackungen sind äußerlich in einem tadellosen Zustand. Entsprechend sind die Module noch funktionsfähig.


Paule123


----------



## SoftMachine (20 August 2014)

.
Kanst ja mal bei Ebay die Baugruppen-MLFB suchen lassen
 und dich an den dort genannten Preisen orientieren.


----------

